# Ting



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

My female Ting


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, she's beautiful!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Absolutely LOVE her!!!!!! If I ever see a female like her, I'm snatching her up!!!!!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

Those colors are awesome. I agree with doggyhog.


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

Luv her!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cute!


----------

